# WWII Vet



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

VFW Post up North is honoring their most senior active member as he cuts back on his post "duties." So I did one up for them to present to him. Local paper might even be there - that's news in the north country. I think they said he's 93.










HJ


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Good on you brother, I would love to shake that mans hand for all he did for our country. You should show some pics of your build, we would love to see that being made.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

He oughta like that!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

A great plaque for all to remember him for his service.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks John for making this sign for Mr. Hagen. IMO it says a lot of good about you. I know Mr. Hagen will appreciate it.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice sign, John. I'm sure he will like it. Not many of these fellows left and it always makes me feel good to see them honored.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice way to honor him. Didn't know they had the E rank designations during WWII.

Sadly, there was a mention somewhere that the WWII veterans are dying at a rate of about 1,000 per day. My father was in the PTO but never told much about his experiences there in the Air Corps as it was called at the time. He took them with him in 2002.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Knothead47 said:


> Nice way to honor him. Didn't know they had the E rank designations during WWII.



My father-in-law, who is 80 now, just resigned as the Chaplain of the same post (health reasons). He talked to Bryce and he said he came out as a Sgt - which was either a SP5 or E5 -- he couldn't remember how it was stated at that time. When I was "forceably enlisted" in 1970 they used SP and E ranks. Anyway, FIL said to use E-5, so that's what I did. Going out on the brown truck today to one of the organizers .... ceremony is on Aug 25 so I got time to do another one if it's a big deal. Don't think it will be.

HJ


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

fire65 said:


> You should show some pics of your build, we would love to see that being made.


Clay,

It's actually pretty boring. Doing the computer layout (which isn't fun) and watching a router bit go round and round. Then a little paint, sanding, stain, and lacquer.

Or I could tell you that I drew the pattern (freehand of course), sharpened my 100 year old chisels, and used my wooden mallets with precision strikes.

Take your pick.


HJ


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Another great sign!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done and well deserved.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

That's beautiful, John. And I'm sure Sgt. Hagen will treasure it. I know Ken would. (As would I )


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Just got this in the mail today.










HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

well done John..


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...good going, John...be proud...you've done a wonderful thing...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Bet gave you a well deserved warm feeling, John.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Shop guy said:


> Bet gave you a well deserved warm feeling, John.


Gotta admit it is kinda cool.

HJ


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Really cool, John.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@OutoftheWoodwork Here's another area to consider, special awards and plaques.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

​


DesertRatTom said:


> @OutoftheWoodwork Here's another area to consider, special awards and plaques.


I can't get the effect that a CNC machine can do, Tom. I mean: hey. I can make a design honoring, but the dimensional effects? I can't replicate it.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Barb,

You farm out the CNC cutting and then do your thing and finish it. You can have a bunch of "blanks" cut and have them on hand. 

All kinds of ways to do things if you look hard enough.

HJ


----------

